

Twitter near closing $100 mln investment deal - senthil_rajasek
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/twitter-near-closing-100-mln-investment-deal-wsj-2009-09-24

======
hegemonicon
This seems like alot to pay for a company that's raised funding twice before
and still isn't anything resembling profitable.

~~~
unalone
They've got time before they have to worry about profit. Something as large as
Twitter is almost definitely monetizable, so it makes sense for people to
invest now on the incredibly high chance that one day it makes insane amounts
of money for its owners.

------
tristan_juricek
Does anybody know the kind of timeframes Twitter is looking at before they are
expected to make some money?

By my estimate (based on absolutely no knowledge or skill) it would seem that
they're looking to do something in 3-5 years or so.

------
onreact-com
Now please refrain from telling us again how useless Twitter is. By now we
know that some people don't actually like or use it.

~~~
jonknee
The ability to raise $100m doesn't mean something is useful or will be a good
business. It just means some people with money to invest think it will.

~~~
onreact-com
Maybe some people throw away $100m but nonetheless I'm tired of some HN users
bashing Twitter each time a twitter VC story likes this comes up.

~~~
hughprime
Whenever a twitter VC story comes up there's not much else to do _except_
debate whether the company will ever be worth that much.

~~~
onreact-com
Last time it came up people were complaining how they don't use it and hate
it. This is not a debate, it's nagging.

~~~
axod
So this time you decided to preemptively complain about that complaining?
(Which hasn't happened in this thread yet)

Regardless, $100m seems like an awful lot :/

